# Grass Seed Over Straw Blanket



## sonydog123 (Jul 17, 2019)

Hi, I just had grass seed sprayed around my yard and then they put straw blankets over my entire back yard. I feel like they didn't put enough grass seed down to cover the entire back yard so I'm wondering if it would be okay for me to get more grass seed and put it on top of the straw blankets they put down? Would it be pointless or would some grass still grow and root over the straw blanket? Thank you!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Welcome to TLF! I would not put the seed on top of the straw blankets. Anything that didn't make it through the straw and make contact with the soil below wouldn't germinate. Do you have any idea how much seed they put down?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@sonydog123 what about calling them back to add more seed? If you don't like the work they just did, have then fix it.


----------



## ThickAndGreen (Sep 8, 2017)

I would try what g-man said first but if you don't want to do that I would just put additional seed over the straw and then water it in. Don't have anything to support this but I couldn't imagine tiny seeds staying on top of narrow straw pieces after watering.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

What kind of seed? Also... why NOW, at the start of Serious Summer?

Finally... do you know how to baby this stuff along (water!)?

Kentucky bluegrass takes ~30 days of consistent moisture to germinate. It will then spread in on its own. Other grass will sprout but will need tender loving care to make it to fall.

In either case... the weeds! Man, the weeds...

B


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

I agree with @BXMurphy that mid july might be the worst time to seed cool season grass. Maybe early June is worse? The seed won't survive in Louisville in July/August. I would wait until mid august and start nuking the area with roundup and then do it again two weeks later. Seed in early September. Who did this to you? The utility company?


----------

